# Fly Tying Material From a Regular as Clockworks Source.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

<SPAN class=postbody>Take a look at the pearl/blue thing. I've used blue, pink and green. They are free and, make nice poppers for calm water fishing. They are light and cast easily. If you don't know what it is, ask your wife/GF. 









The rope/yarn has an iridescent pearl flash. I saved this from a Christmas package from last year. 

I use a little maribou to give extra wiggle. 









Wrap the hook from end to end as you tie on the tail then coat with Sally Hansen's Hard as Nails polish. Lightly tie on the sparkle yarn before the nail polish dries then add more nail polish to the outside of the yarn before sliding the blue tube on. Allow to dry and add eyes if you choose. Cover the eyes with more nail polish to lock them on. 







<SPAN class=postbody>
_________________
The head end is "Belled" more than it looks like in the photo. It pops nicely.


----------



## broglin (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice Fly...Looks like a tampon carrier...The cord is very much like a "macame" cord which is essentially the same as "pugelesi Fibers" you just have to comb them out.....


----------

